# When will we be able to transfer recordings across networks?



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

Still can't transfer recordings from one home network to another. TiVo Online seems to allow you to select source and target DVRs but doesnt actually perform the transfer...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jtashiro said:


> Still can't transfer recordings from one home network to another. TiVo Online seems to allow you to select source and target DVRs but doesnt actually perform the transfer...


I don't have that problem. I transfer from Roamio and Premiere and TE3 and TE4 frequently. This weekend HBO and Cinemax are not encrypted, so I'll record some movies and move them to my TE4 box for watching later.

But I only need one network.


----------



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't have that problem. I transfer from Roamio and Premiere and TE3 and TE4 frequently. This weekend HBO and Cinemax are not encrypted, so I'll record some movies and move them to my TE4 box for watching later.
> 
> But I only need one network.


Indeed, transferring between TiVo DVRs on the same network is not an issue. I should have clarified my suggestion, as I desire to transfer recordings from a TiVo DVR in one location, to a TiVo DVR at a different location, "across networks." I can see all the DVRs in My Tivo Online, but the transfer doesn't happen.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

VPN


----------



## jtashiro (Dec 30, 2015)

stile99 said:


> VPN


stile99 - pls provide a bit more detail on HOW-TO set up a VPN that would allow me to transfer recordings between TiVo devices at different locations. Thx.


----------

